# Translucent paint for chrome cars



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Like a lot of you I've got some worn older chrome HO bodies that could use some POP!

Is there an economical spray can option? Something transparent enough that original striping etc is still visible. 

Most of the metallic spray candies I've used can't be laid fine enough to be truly transparent and end up obliterating what's underneath. Airbrushing would work, but is just such a mess compared to stepping outside in slippers during morning coffee, fogging a quick rattle coat, and retreating to the basement with slot treasure taped to a stick.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's something to try... There's a brand of paint called Metalcast. It's designed for painting chrome, so this should be right up your alley. 

http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stor...partial&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntt=Metalcast

I have used the colored ones over a silver lacquer base coat, and the results are stunning!! The flake shows through great, and since it is designed for coloring chrome, I'm pretty sure it'll work for chrome bodies. I am not sure if it will harm decals or factory tampos. At the very least those white number meatballs will be tinted the color you're spraying. They are pricey here, but all the colors are available here so you can see the selection available. Some auto parts chain stores carry them, Advance Auto and Autozone had the red, blue and purple last time I checked. NAPA had red and blue. 

Here's a few samples shot over various silver paints...









Purple.








Red.








Green and red.








Yellow.








Blue.

They are big cans, I've used them a lot, and am still on the original cans I bought a year ago.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Good lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

"Anodizing" paint, huh? Never heard of such a thing. Excellent suggestion.

Have you experimented with/without clear over the metalcast? I'm thinking clear would add a bunch of depth to the effect.

Cars look great BTW.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Clear or Future will add depth for sure. just remember it's a quick drying enamel, so clear enamel would be the ticket. The pics don't do this paint justice. The green and red sleds were sprayed out on the front porch in the sun, and the effect is remarkable. Without a doubt, these are my favorite spray bombs!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*We need more Calgon...*

Hey those look great slotcarman! Soooooooooooo this is your Ancient Chineese Secret eeeeh? lol

I have got to get me some of this paint...Sweet! Kinda like the Alclad and Kustom Kolors Transparents. 

Will have to try this over a White Pearl paint base also...Sweet!

The yellow over chrome rims and parts should give you a gold Chrome look if it works like Alclad Transparent paints do.

Thanks for Sharron!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...I love paint...zilla


----------

